# Is citronella oil safe for rabbits?



## Marietta (Feb 17, 2008)

Having read the "advice to avoid myxi' thread in the Rabbit News Wire section, I wanted to ask if citronella oil is safe for buns. Namely,is it okayto rub it totheir fur so that it gets absorbedinto theirskin (for protection against the mosquitoes and flies) or will it cause any skin irritation? and b) if they lick it off their hair and ingest it is it toxic or not?

Marietta


----------



## ra7751 (Feb 17, 2008)

This might be of interest. I would be concerned about skin issues since a rabbit's skin is so delicate. And remember, these type products can be absorbed transdermally and I bet that no testing has ever been done with the oil directly on a rabbit.As we all know, rabbits are quite different than other animals. This is one test I don't think I would use on my rabbit. While I wouldn't have a problem safely burning a candle or torch with citronella, I wouldn't applythe oil directlyto any of my rabbits.

http://www.epa.gov/opp00001/biopesticides/ingredients/factsheets/factsheet_021901.htm

Randy


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm with Rami, I wouldn't be comfortable using this directly on rabbits unless I could find scientific proof that it was safe.

There are other options available. For fleas, you can use one of the rabbit-approved spot treatments that are given every month. In the US, the safe ones for rabbits are Revolution and Advantage. You have to go to a vet to get them. All other furry pets, especially cats and dogs which go outside, should also be treated regularly to prevent them from bringing infections fleas inside the house.

In the UK, where keeping rabbits outside is not only common but often recommended by many rescues, there is a product called Rear Guard that is supposed to deter flies, with the aim at prevent flystrike/maggot infestation. It would be worth checking to see if it can be found elsewhere too, as I don't think treatments like Revolution and Advantage do anything for flies.


----------



## Haley (Feb 17, 2008)

You mean Randy, Angela?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 17, 2008)

LOL! Names sound alike, both give lots of trustworthy medical advice on different venues...


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 17, 2008)

I read on an aussie breeders site that its a good fly deterant when mixed with water and sprayed round the hutch/run but thats citronella oil not the burning citronella oil. I would steer clear of putting it on their skin as randy said their skins really delicate and such.

Phoebe


----------

